# The growth of Envy the baby :)



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is where I will be posting pictures of my Envy as he/she grows up 

I've always wanted a baby betta, and it turns out that since they only had ONE dead baby, that this batch was actually decent. I got the most colorful one there 
For now i call Envy a him.

Date bought: March 4th 2013

Day1:

In his petco cup:









Being acclimated in his 1.75 gal


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 2:
Swimming around before being fed









Getting some air


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks 
And the red in the fins is becoming more visible too x3


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 3:
Size comparison









Lookit that large belly!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 4:
He did a little flaring at me today, hoping there is a beard somewhere. His fins are also getting redder


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 5:
Decided to be a butt and try to flare at everything.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

He/she's adorable! Can't wait to see its progress!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks!!! 

Day 7: 

here are some pics of him eating


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

day 8:
Been officially a week! 

He, however, didn't want to take pictures. Therefore I got some dark boring pics


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 9:

this is simply for colors


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

day 10

Look at those finnnsss


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 11:
Pictures were taken between tank changing so therefore his stress stripes were very prominent.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 12


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 14:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 15:

COLORSS


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, he's really starting to color up!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks C:

Unfortunately today is tank change day so he's gonna lose the colors xD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Did the tank change, and he actually didn't lose as much as I thought! He went into the tank and kept his green color! 

He is currently with 3 stones that I got from my local Awareness/Psychic shop. One helps promote health and growth, another helps destress, and the third amplifies the other


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks to be a female VT. But I'm no expert, so adorable. :3


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

A little piece of my doesn't want him to be a VT only because I'm not crazy about them xD

Day 16:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 16 Part 2

Accidental flash! D:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 17:

Colors evevywhere!!! 

I'm so proud of the little baby that went from being stressed and with no colors, to being so colorful C:

He also ate his first pellet today!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Look at that big ol' tummy! So cute!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks C:

His tummy actually gets a LOT bigger after eating xD almost every pic I have on here is from before being fed, so he looks like a balloon shortly after


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Most veiltails aren't that attractive to me either. I am not sure if I would WANT a baby or not. You would never know what you would get and it's a HUGE risk in my mind, unless I found one that needed my help


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I've always wanted a baby, so I finally gave in and got one xD


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I think it's a boy.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

My friend actually just noticed an egg spot on Envy today C:

So it's actually possible, it's a girl O.O


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Turns out the egg spot was actually just color and us getting excited xD

So as you said, Envy might still be a boy C:

Day 19
No pics for yesterday, and there won't be any pics until he gets settled in at home.
He's currently packed and ready to come home with me for the weeklong break C:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 19

Him in my sister's room *note the pink lol*

I forgot to bring the fish food so my mom is getting me some tomorrow when she goes out C:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 20

I'm noticing some belly surfing from him, so I'm hoping to have it sorted soon.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 21

He's in for a tank change tomorrow, and when he returns home with me on Monday, he will be in a 3 gallon  He's doing very well for 3 weeks in.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Day 21

Zoomed in really good in the last one!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 22*

Really wish he'd grow more Dx
That way I could tell what in the world he was!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

The worse part is waiting! x)


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

YUP.
And he's making me do just that!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

My bet is VT


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 23: Terible pics*

@Artemis, I don't even know what I want him to be. I think all I want is for him to be an adult already xD

He's beginnign to belly slide again. Did a tank change yesterday after noticing the water was cold. I blame the fact that my house drops to 60 overnight an the tank is too small for the heater I have.

This was a terrible shot ><









Bellysliding









Action shot


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 24*

Got some NICE color pics!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 25*


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

What did we decide he was? His tail curves like a VT.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So far I've heard

Male vt
Female vt
Male delta

Soooooo I have no idea.
Time will tell


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 27*

He's back home!! 


This morning


















Here he is all packed up in the tank









In his new 3 gallon!


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

He looks so tiny in the 3 gallon!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 28*

@Snoeflayke indeed he does, but I can't wait til he grows into it 


He looks blue/green in these shots, but I don't think he has much blue.
Something is telling me his new name should be Peacock...


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Rex. There was a peacock named Rex at a zoo that got killed because the zoo stinks and didn't put tops on the enclosures to any non-climbing animals like the gators (who got Loreeta the chicken) or in Rex's case, the wolves.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

He/she's coloring up beautifully! Can't wait to see it grow up!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks!!! 

And Rex is a cute name, but it doesn't seem to suit him...


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a pic of him flaring c:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 29*

That red in his fins is disappearing
I have no idea where it's going!

Here he is in his 3 gal








And a pic of his colors









Here are his sisters c:


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

That little flare just made me coo out loud!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

hahaha 

Day 30!









I'm thinking that after day 45 or 60, I will be posting weekly. 

Sadly, this is what I had to do today 










So now Envy is my only male.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 32*










Sorry for lack of (good) pictures.

I have a new boy, a new sick girl, and a sick oto.

Plus, my anxiety has been killer the last few days, so I've been trying to get all my school work done with the very little energy i have :/


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

You know us! Hungry dogs! We don't care of quality of the food (pictures) all that much rather quantity so pics of the new ones please


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 32 Part 2*

So, I'm about to post on the emeregency section here. Worried about his tail 










he ate 4 pellets today, so he's a little balloon









This is my new male, Bumblebee









My new girl, who is currently under a lot of treatment :C


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I AM STEALING BUMBLEBEE....
Hehe, :jk: he is gorgeous though. :3


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Update: the holes on Envy are actually fin growth c:

And here's a better pic of EDIT: Bumblbee


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

What an interesting picture of Envy...;-)


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

hahaha whoops xD


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

He's so pretty! I don't like most crowntails. Him I like.


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

Envy is GORGEOUS! He reminds me of the Rainbow Fish (like the book). Sorry for shouting!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 33*

Hahaha thanks guys! 
And who knows, he's changing color so often he might be Rainbow fish xD

Envy was the name I gave him because he was green, but he really needs a new one. Might give him another anime-esque name that isn't TOO obvious...

Anyways, here is a lot of pics! 


















Here is a video of him eating. He finally realized that my hand means food, so he swims over now c:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9olaQ8uRzw0


and non-Envy related, but here is a video of my 2 girl sorority. Currently hoping that my next girl survives. I've lost 4 girls in a matter of 2 weeks. One came with them but died the next day. 2 died before making it to my dorm (and maybe even New York), and another died before making it out of her hospital tank  The bookshelf tank is in my future, but for the moment, it's not going to happen if I can't get more than 2/3 girls. If you notice, the girls have 0 aggression and have 0 injuries from one another. The rip in sassafrass's fin is actually a result of the lead hammock ><

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi649y5BCCk


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 34*










wait for it.........

FLARING!!!!










Baby HATES flaring when there is a camera on Dx

Also, I know have a nice little baggy of NLS, so guess who ate 4 pellets today like a big boy, I mean, fish?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

someone stop me from squealing x3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLiBGEhv2Zs


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Aawwww!!! <3


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Agreed!! x3

Honestly, there is too much cute in that video, I can't handle it


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Part 2 of the pictures.

I'm pretty sure he's a VT 
Which upsets me a bit only because I was hoping he'd be a Delta xD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 35*

Possibly my favorite pictures of him so far c:


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! He has gotten so big! And that little flare... Too cute!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

indeed, indeed! 
I never knew that a little baby betta could make me make those noises xD I had to delete the first video I took because I was literally squealing in joy during it.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I am so not judging. In my video of Hotaru, you can hear me giggle every time he nips at my finger!

I can't wait for his first flare!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

The first flare is, I must say, the equivalent of a baby taking their first steps (I have a baby brother whom I got to see take his first steps).


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 35*

Green body.
Blue fins.
Red ventrals and slight fin color



















In his 3 gallon.









His sister


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

This was taken last night, still waiting to take pics for today


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 37*

Skipped yesterday, sorry!










To highlight the red in his fins









Lately he's been darting around the tank and won't sit still, so therefore pictures are hard to get ><
I belive he's realized that since he's bigger, he can actually swim around the whole tank.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 37 Part 2*


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 38*



















He and Bee keep flaring at each other -.-


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Such and adorable and so pretty little guy and you have done such a great job with him !!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's such a pretty, bright blue! He's cute!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha thanks!!! 

He hates it when I use the flashlight on him, but its the only way I can get a picture of him that isn't a shadow.

I'm hoping to get another Hex tank like what Bee has, and that will come with an LED light  I'll be removing the filter because I dont think it's necesary, and I really don't think Envy could handle it.

But that means much better photos! Just a little, well, angular xD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 41*

Whoops! SKipped a few days!!! D:

There isn't much of a development other than the fact that his fins are growing c:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 42*

This little butt.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Unrelated note:

Envy is currently in a 1.5 gallon tank. Although he looks spiffy in his 3 gallon, it's taking up a LOT of room and I needed to move the 2 new girls in separate QT tanks, so the bigger tank had to go for now. He will then go into the 2 gallon Hex hopefully when I get that. Essentially, I'll be bringing a LOT of tanks back home -.-

Here is one of the new girls. The other looks just like her, but I'm excited to see them interact with the other girls  From what I saw when they were in the baggies, the older girls have no interest in them, so let's hope it stays that way.










And my desk.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW, day 42, compare it to your profile picture. What a change!
:-D

Edit: I love the "Betta Rules" poster on your wall!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

He looks a lot like my Arrow.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

He's growing up beautifully! I love how the tanks have taken over your desk(s)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

He has changed so much!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> WOW, day 42, compare it to your profile picture. What a change!
> :-D
> 
> Edit: I love the "Betta Rules" poster on your wall!


Thanks! That was actually hand painted and it took forEVER xD But it gets the point across! 

And indeed! I'm contempating switching my avatar to Day 1, but I feel like it's much more fun to do when he's already had the color 



Artemis said:


> He looks a lot like my Arrow.


I'd love to see pics 



majesticstorm said:


> He's growing up beautifully! I love how the tanks have taken over your desk(s)


Thanks!
And yes, they have! But well, once I get the bookshelf, the 4 girls will be in one xD So that knocks out an additional two tanks.



BeautifulBetta123 said:


> He has changed so much!


Indeed he has  
I'm shocked myself xD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 45*

He was stressed because I put him in the .3 gallon to take some pics. 



















And here is his royal stubborness refusing to flare.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's the twerp. She's in the community tank now as she ripped out my females egg spot and who knows what else.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 46*

She's an evil fisheh xD

Here are some random pics of all the fish


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Ya kinda. I like the red girl! Envy's getting so big!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 47*

Thanks! 

And indeed he is ^^


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh my gosh, he's like a little growed-up fishie now!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He's starting to look like a VT again, but he's a gorgeous one for sure. I love seeing the growth in him!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

@ Snoe I wish he was! :< 
He's still only about the length of the top section of my finger (meaning he's still small). According to a site someone posted about the size of betta babies, he's only 8-9 weeks old... o.o

@Lil, YES HE IS! He keeps second guessing himself xD
And well, that's exactly why I made this journal  I figured others woud enjoy this as much as me ^^


I did get some good flaring pics after feeding time 
Ignore my pudgey fingers on the side


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmmm, I wonder if he could be a Spade tail. I know it s a recessive trait of VT and just a different form of VT but it would be so cool and awesome to see that come back! I love his little flare! His tail looks amazing 

EDIT: by the way, I know it's probably highly unlikely to be a ST, it was just me being a wishful thinker lol


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if he could be a Spade tail. I know it s a recessive trait of VT and just a different form of VT but it would be so cool and awesome to see that come back! I love his little flare! His tail looks amazing
> 
> EDIT: by the way, I know it's probably highly unlikely to be a ST, it was just me being a wishful thinker lol


It would be AWESOME if he was a spadetail. I was honestly hoping he would be a DeT but I don't think that's going to happen T-T

And thanks c: It's fun watching him in person because his tail is growing every day. Like, the clear bits you see in the picture now will probably be blue tomorrow ^^


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 49*

Had a flaring exercise


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

That first picture is incredible! I love it!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks! 
It's actually, to date, one of the best pictures I've ever taken of my fish. I don't think I've been so proud of a picture like that before


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 50*

Did a photoshoot!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cutie patootie! Yeah he's looking like a VT nowadays


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

He's gonna be a pretty VT! Who was that acclimating?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm glad he finally made up his mind xD
And well that's the 5 gal o used for the shoots. I put pairs in there with the divider and then after taking pics, put then in their owntank. So tthat's Bee, my crowntail. He and envy got shot together since my other fish were girls and I couldn't put them together


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't have any pictures right now, just wanted to say that baby is doing very well! 

I'm officially able to just grab a piece of food and give it to him without worrying about him not being able to eat it. He seems to have some grey/copper on his face, but I'm not sure if it's veelvet or just coloring ><

I honestly can't wait for him to finish growing, especially just to see what colors he'll be


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 51*

(taken before midnight)











2 of his sisters


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Look at that tail!!! Soo cute  I love his red sister too, she's adorable


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! His tail is starting to droop like a proper VT now!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 53*

His tail is definitely starting to look more like a VT now c:
Unfortunately, it looks like it's growing faster than his body can handle so he keeps tipping to the side xD

He's being a grump and didn't want pictures taken today :/











So here are some pics of the other fish instead...


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 55*

Guess what today was!
Hoop training!!!  

I started with giving bloodworms (freeze dried), but Envy didn't like it TOO much, so for his first 2-3 loops, I gave him his pellets. He picked up on it QUICK but I pulled a fast one on him and gave him the bloodworms after  He got another pellet for being good. So he has a NiCE round belly. 

I find it funny how he used to get full on a flake, and now he's easily chomping down on 4 pellets a day o.o


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

What a smart boy!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 56/7*

thanks! 

Unfortunately, my laptop just about keeled, so I'm stuck with my school's computer lab...

I have given him a new name, it's no longer Envy, buttt 

Baby Buddha! 

I was looking at pictures of my first fish, Buddha (may he SIP) and I noticed their similarities C:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

How awesome it is that your hoop training him what a fun idea ! He really does look so much Buddha its like Buddha has come back to you in Baby Buddha. Sweet name !


----------



## Anime Fish (Apr 28, 2013)

He's such a handsome fish! I love his blue colour


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Anime Fish said:


> He's such a handsome fish! I love his blue colour


Thanks! 



Perseusmom said:


> How awesome it is that your hoop training him what a fun idea ! He really does look so much Buddha its like Buddha has come back to you in Baby Buddha. Sweet name !



Thanks 
It's so weird to think that my baby, who started as a clear + green betta, is now such a deep blue 

Heere's a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Mc36Z8mhgU


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 59*

Tomorrow makes month 2!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

His fins are coming in so beautifully! I love his black head and that little patch of red still! And that little flare


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 60*

I llove those little bits of him too c: They make him so cute x3


Today marks 2 months! 
And he's in a lighted tank now. Switched him and Bee.

SUPER washed out pic



















And Envy in his cup 
Compare to the pic from the first post


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

What change! I love that pic of him "kissing" his reflection. lol


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

haha thanks! 

the tank he is in now is a hexagon so it gives a lot of warped pics xD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 62*

Loving his new tank! 



























A pic of his new sister







'

And the shrimp (only one in this pic)


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 64*

I think someone had a little something slipped into his water. He's been freaking out anytime I get too close to the tank. Pretty sure he thinks he's getting fed.

Question.
He has these two little spots between his eyes and mouth, but they're lower than where his nose would be. So it's kinda like, on the side of his head...?
Just wondering if anyone knew what they were C:


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 68*


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 73*


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Nice and cute.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 99!*


























and bee


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking great!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks! 

He's growing at such a slow pace now that I feel I'd bore everyone if I constantly updated haha xD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea, but he's still made an amazing transformation!


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, he's grown quite a lot from the last time I checked this thread! Good job


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 109*

(thanks everyone for the wonderful comments!

Baby is getting a nice form it seems c:

































He's going on four months, I believe, and I've had him for over 3.
So proud of my little guy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's so pretty!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 116*

Thanks 












His colors are weird...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Why are they weird? Looks like a normal solid blue/red ventral fish to me! looks like he's got some green irid as well ^_^


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

oh, I should've elaborated xD

It's simply weird for me, knowing what he looked like as a baby and thinking that he was going to trn into a green/red/cellophane female (I swore he was a female so many times!) and instead he turned into a multi color male. And he's still changing color it seems. He's getting darker c:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oooh okay, I see haha. Yeah it is an exciting guessing game although frustrating at times ;-)


----------



## SaltAndLight (Jun 15, 2013)

Super cute!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Day 145*


















And my new baby, thanks to Myates, who is still unnamed C:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How pretty! I'm getting mine next week.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*Here comes trouble!! *

As of August 25th, my family is another baby bigger! 

Meet Little Chai!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh the poor little dear! He's so tinnyyyy!!!!!! Too cute, any predictions of what he'll be or just going to let it roll out? :-D


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Myates helped me a bit and we're thinking a male VT C:

Coloring is up in the air ebcause of his camo stripes.

I'm hoping for colors other than what Baby has xD












I also kept Chai's old Petco cup to test the ammonia and well...
Bottom is the before
The top is the ammonia now


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with the male VT ^_^ although, not sure if I'm seeing things but it looks like he might be a DTVT  I see some red wash in the fins but we all know how that can come out ;-)


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, I agree with the male VT ^_^ although, not sure if I'm seeing things but it looks like he might be a DTVT  I see some red wash in the fins but we all know how that can come out ;-)



I actually noticed that he does have what looks like a gap in his caudal but since he rarely opens it up, I have no idea! D:

Here is Baby when he was a baby compared to his now pictures.
And then Chai


















I'm anxious to see hw this plays out.

(note: I just fed Chai today and he's so full he's having problems swimming. My bad! D: But Baby ate 5 pellets again!)


----------



## Huffle Puffles (Jul 5, 2013)

Aww, what a precious little baby! My baby betta was fascinated by the thermometer pellets too! :-D


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Huffle Puffles said:


> Aww, what a precious little baby! My baby betta was fascinated by the thermometer pellets too! :-D



There is just somethig about it! haha xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to get to Petco and get a baby. Chair is cute!


----------



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

Holy#*([email protected](#* that NH3 is insane! Very cute lil guy


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah that's normal Phantom, that's what happens when you change their cup waters only once a week :-/


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I did see that someone on another site had mentioned that all the betta cups develop high ammonia after a day or two (they work at a petstore or Petco I'm not sure), but it's sad to know they do.

Chai was actually one of the more sickly ones. I wasn't going to get him because of how sick he looked, but he showed the most personality despite his clamped fins.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

*day I don't even know*


































Oddball









Daiquiri


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Envy has such long fins now! He's a big boy now. lol


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

He indeed is, well minus for his size. He's still small compared to my roomate's veiltail :/

I have heard they reach maturity at 9 months, which means he has about 2 months to go ^^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My new female is teeny tiny. The boys are twice her size. lol


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Haven't updated in ages! 
Anyways it has been 8 months with Baby c:










Oddball









Saphira









Daiquiri









Unfortunately, we lost Lucky on her one year anniversary of being with me.
Daiquiri also seems to be super stunted and has a arch in her back similar to Oddball's. So chances are that she'll be like him, minus the lack of vents. 
However, there is still not an eggspot!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Having an arched back has nothing to do with being stunted, just bad breeding is all.

Oddball looks great though! Envy's such a big boy now!! :-D So exciting!

And Daiquiri is a boy, from what I can see, there are no ovaries. Egg spots are not reliable as we mostly know, Betta's are just out to confuse us as this journal supplies proof for! haha. They all look great though, hopefully Saphira grows his tail back and ventrals? Or are they just missing from birth perhaps?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Having an arched back has nothing to do with being stunted, just bad breeding is all.
> 
> Oddball looks great though! Envy's such a big boy now!! :-D So exciting!
> 
> And Daiquiri is a boy, from what I can see, there are no ovaries. Egg spots are not reliable as we mostly know, Betta's are just out to confuse us as this journal supplies proof for! haha. They all look great though, hopefully Saphira grows his tail back and ventrals? Or are they just missing from birth perhaps?


I'm hoping that Daiquiri is a boy as well xD Makes ti so much easier in case I need to have fish share tanks.

Saphira, I forgot to introduce him to everyone xD

He's from the breeder as Oddball, and he decided to bite his tail off. However, his vents were like that C:

I like to call him Nub-Nubs for fun xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah gotcha, so he most likely lost them when he was young. He's a special fish for sure!

Oh and females and males can share a divided tank, she'll just get a little eggy if she wants to breed and he will just make bubble nests day and nice haha. But they can all share a divided tank no problem ^_^


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Ah gotcha, so he most likely lost them when he was young. He's a special fish for sure!
> 
> Oh and females and males can share a divided tank, she'll just get a little eggy if she wants to breed and he will just make bubble nests day and nice haha. But they can all share a divided tank no problem ^_^


Unfortunately, I've heard more bad stories about females and males together, than I have good, so I feel it's in my best interest to keep them apart lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't mean in the same tank, I mean divided like one male on one side and a female on the other side. I would never suggest them without a divider though! But it's all up to you of course


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I don’t exactly know what to say right now. It’s really hard to find the words when you can’t exactly process what happened.
One of the things I was hoping that wouldn’t happen for at least another year or two, happened. He was found and bought in Petco on March 4th. Months passed and he became one of my favorite fish I ever owned. He reminded me of his namesake in every way and I throughly enjoyed watching him and seeing as he tormented his fish brothers. He was one of the few fish I thought who would have stayed with me until he passed of old age. Instead, he passed tonight from something internal or unknown. 
Baby Buddha is really going to be missed by a lot of people, but really I’m going to miss his little grumpy face and his blue lipstick when I look at the tank now.

RIP little guy, and I hope you get to swim with the others.


----------



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

Alcemistny, I am really sorry to hear about you're loss, he was beautiful. I can completely relate... its tough to lose a betta you grow really close too. He's in a better place now and swimming under the Rainbow Bridge, SIP.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Aww no, I'm sorry to hear! You know little Envy was the reason I got into PetCo babies too. At least he's swimming peacefully under the Rainbow Bridge now as Phantom said!


----------

